# North Central Wisconsin Storm 12/9/09



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

I broke the cardinal rule of snow plowing - Plow Often Plow Easy. The intensity of the storm's snow and wind combined with the fact that it arrived after dark made visibility under the lights impossible. This was particularly bad since there was 11" of snow with 23" drifts and it was the first plow of the season. More pictures will follow.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

great pics and very nice jeep,looks sharp


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

More pictures.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

Last 2 pictures.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

That snow piled up real quick. We were planning on plowing everything twice, but it just snowed to hard.


----------

